# Scottish Rite NMJ app



## Mrredsand9 (Oct 7, 2019)

Is anyone else getting this message when trying to log into scottish rite nmj app? Tried tonight and kept getting this message. Tried uninstall and re install and kept getting this message. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Mrredsand9 (Oct 8, 2019)

Follow up: I emailed nmj and got a response that the app is no longer supported and to use the main website for future info


----------



## Winter (Oct 8, 2019)

Mrredsand9 said:


> Follow up: I emailed nmj and got a response that the app is no longer supported and to use the main website for future info



Did they say why they were discontinuing the app?  What did the app do?


----------



## Mrredsand9 (Oct 8, 2019)

The app had connections to degrees being held in all states and also connections to all valley websites in northern Masonic jurisdiction. I will miss it, so convenient. They did not give a reason for discontinuing the app


----------

